# Impresiones multiples en Ares



## marcelo2112 (Ago 29, 2011)

Hola amigos, alguien sabe como se puede imprimir el mismo circuito varias veces en el Ares?. Tengo que ir poniendo la hoja una y otra y otra vez. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## bofocastillo (Ago 29, 2011)

Yo, después de mucho buscar, tampoco encontré si existe esa opción. Al final lo que hacía era que, como mi circuito era relativamente pequeño y entraban 4 en una misma hoja carta, pues lo copiaba 4 veces. El problema con estar metiendo la misma hoja es que con cada impresión, la anterior se vuelve a calentar y corres el riesgo de que se empiece a "despegar" el polvo. El problema con copiarlo es que, cualquier cambio que le hagas en el circuito, tienes que hacerlo en los 4 ctos (o depende el tamaño de tu matriz).


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 29, 2011)

Gracias, entonces tendre que copiar todo el circuito.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 29, 2011)

no entendi como le haces pero esta es una alternativa...

1.-Seleccionas todo el layout , das click derecho, y seleccionas block copy...



2.-lo pegas cuantas veces quieras... salen unas rayas verdes medio feas, pero no les hagas caso...




3.-imprimes normalmente...



creo que es mi primer minitutorial...1,2,3...


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 17, 2011)

Es increible que la gente Labcenter no haya pensado en esto, yo tambien le busco el modo para hacer una impresion de varios circuitos en una hoja pero no puedo, sigo la solucion que recomienda lubeck, pero no me parece que es la forma correcta.


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 17, 2011)

dinoelectro dijo:


> Es increible que la gente Labcenter no haya pensado en esto, yo tambien le busco el modo para hacer una impresion de varios circuitos en una hoja pero no puedo, sigo la solucion que recomienda lubeck, pero no me parece que es la forma correcta.



Hola yo hacia lo mismo que el amigo lubeck, es lo mas lógico ya que no veía otra opción, hasta que descubrí buscando entre las herramientas del ares y si los de Labcenter si pensaron en eso, lo que sucede muchas veces es que no terminamos nunca descubrir las cosas que tiene un software hasta que necesitas algo en particular como en este caso duplicar el layout, bueno dejo un vídeo que subí a youtube para que vean de que se trata espero sea de ayuda, ya seguiré revisando a ver que mas le descubro al Ares y al Isis para colocarlo.










PD: Una buena opción si van a imprimir en tamaño carta, ares tiene una herramienta llamada Propiedades de Area, en la barra de herramientas>>Technology>>Board Propierties, alli podemos colocar las medidas, en mi caso coloque 8in x 10.5in Que es un poco mas pequeño que el tamaño carta, para asi aprovechar el espacio, le coloco unas imágenes para que tenga una mejor idea.


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 18, 2011)

Gracias Reyvilla, Buen Aporte, ahorta ya no me queda ninguna duda...


----------



## Silizium (Abr 26, 2012)

Gracias Reyvilla es lo que buscaba si tengo una duda te lo preguntaré....


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 26, 2012)

De nada simpre a la orden, exito...


----------

